# Gentoo 10.0 and MacBook Pro MC266

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey guys, ok so I'm not sure what's wrong now.

I tried booting the Gentoo 10.0 Live-CD.

Framebuffer worked fine, keyboard worked till the point the kernel gets loaded.

So, it became pretty useless since I can't move the cursorm nor get my key strokes get recognized.

I thought before addresing the bug that I would call for someone that might have an idea how to get it sorted.

Just in case, besides Mac OS X Leopard, it's got no other OS installed. Had tried Ubuntu on it just to see how it works, before setting up gentoo on it.

Ubuntu didn't have any troubles, well, besides having myself do the mapping for some keys with xmodmap, but after that being sorted, all worked out-of-the-box (really bloated, though).

Same history happen with CentOS, and previous live CDs like 2008.0 also booted fine and keyboard did work.

Is this some kind of regression or am I missing something?

EDIT: Some more detail,

booting with nofb made it clear that stuff is wrong from the kernel.

Trying to load modules, it will complain about "Invalid module Format" when trying to setup sound (wich, by the way, is prompted after KDE is loaded to be "forgotten").

Then it will actually detect just one of the graphic cards (nVidia 9600GT M) and will hang for a while while trying to set OpenGL mode. After that, looks like not even X.org keyboard controllers can handle it, but having the problem straight from before, it wa kind of obvious that wouldn't work.

Sorry for being a nuisance, I'm just puzzled for the regression...

----------

## Jaglover

 :Confused:   Hmmm ... what exactly is the problem? Do you want to install Gentoo or you want to make that LiveCD work?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>   Hmmm ... what exactly is the problem? Do you want to install Gentoo or you want to make that LiveCD work?

 

Up till now, I wanted to see if it booted.

I'm about to test 10.1 AMD64 to see if it works at least to the point of the KDE4.X desktop.

In any case, isn't it a regression that, not even in the TTYs can I use the keyboard?

----------

## VanFanel

Some recomendations, running on a Mac Mini 2009 here, very similar hardware. They are for kernel compilation. And let me tell you, once you ger Gentoo running on your Mac, you'll realize you like it better than OSX  :Very Happy: 

-Forget the Nvidia framebuffer. It's incompatible with the binary Nvidia drivers, wich are GREAT. 

-For sound, compile-in the Realtek-hda driver. everything ALSA-related you should compile it as MODULES.  It's the only way it worked for me.

-Compile-in AHCI support for the SATA disk controller. UltraDMA, and FAST transfers!  :Very Happy: 

-Compile a High Resolution Timer

-Compile a FULL PREEMPTIVE kernel, for multimedia/games.

-Use a 32bit system if you're planning to use the GREAT pSX emulator.

I don't like laptops, so I don't know anything about those keyboard problems. But for your won good, use Gentoo, compile your kernel and build your system. You're on the right path to the MOST IMPRESSIVE, fast, light and customizable system ever to grace an X86 machine. Forget those bloater Ubuntu systems: Gentoo is faster, better, and depending on your aesthetical taste, evern better-looking  :Very Happy: 

Don't hesitate to ask for help here, and think that Gentoo is also GREAT for games and emulation.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Thanks for the input, I think I tracked the issue down to a module that's for USB keyboards (don't know why, but it just happens to work if it get's loaded, thing that seems not to happen with the liveCD).

As of the codec, I beleave mine is conexant though I may be wrong...

Anyways, I'll get rid of the live system, and get to search my copy of 2008.0 to install the base system.

As for games, I won't be playing, it'll be like a workstation.

I've yet to figure out how to choose wich of the graphic cards to use.

----------

